# squeaking sound



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

hi, my hedgie is one year old and during the last few days i hear a squeaking sound soon after i wake her up and leave her to do her business. It is a one-time sound similar to the one that mice produce. When i check on her right after i hear this sound she seems fine - no strange behaviour. The last time this happened she seems to have just peeed but i can not be quite sure. Has anyone had a similar experience? Any infrormation ot suggestions will be much helpful.


----------



## Soyala_Amaya (Aug 1, 2011)

I would monitor her to see if she is making the sound WHEN she pees, if so, it could be a UTI. If she just randomly makes the noise sometimes because...hedgehog, well, hedgehogs can makes noises. They're just not normally very vocal.


----------



## galya (Jan 28, 2015)

Thank you for the response. I am currently watching her but i haven't heard this noise for the past couple of days. Hope she is OK .. i will still monitor her though.


----------

